# Little Clio 182 Cup we are working on.



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thought some of you might be interested in seeing this, as it is abit out the norm of the usual map, exhausts suspension etc.

This Clio 182 Cup is one we have already done the following too

AmD Remap 
Full Milltek 
Pipeccross VFC 
H&R Coilovers

Chap uses it daily but also on track with his friend with an R26R we look after.

Just before Christmas he was going along the M25 and all of a sudden there was a massive bang and all four wheels left the floor! He pulled over as he had two punctures. Turns out they had resurfaced the motorway and before it could set the lorrys had pushed the tarmac up and created a ramp! Fortunately the Highways agency are paying for damage.

We have the car with us to rectify the damage and he asked me to price up fitting a bolt in roll cage, I may have mentioned he can't have a cage with out buckets and harness's ............. Next thing he wants all that priced up plus a nice new wheel and shift light!

This is now what is going on! (all this handy work is down to Nick one of my best pals and work mate @ AmD )

One Stripped out clio!



















We then got to fitting a nice Saftey Devices rear cage with cross bars and harness bar. For those that don't know, a bolt in cage isn't actually bolt in! You have to weld in a couple of box sections to bolt it too! So we cracked on with that and welded them in. To keep abit of civilisation we are keeping all the trim fitted.




























Little delivery from Demon Tweeks










Shift light










300mm Suede Sparco steering wheel










We then got to fitting the shift light but there was no where nice to fit it on or in the dash. It would have just been stuck somewhere looking very tacky! We hate wires so pretty much all the dash came out and we mounted the controller out of sight and nicely ran the wires from the engine bay to the interior. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the dash stipped out and work going on.

This is the end result of where the shift light ended up!



















Nick made the bracket/housing for the shift light from scratch and we even utilised the cruise contol wiring that ran through the orignal column to the standard wheel, there are no wires on show and it doesn't tangle up when the wheel is turned as it runs with the original wires in the slip ring.

Now on to the light weight racing seats!



















:lol: :lol: :lol: Only joking, had to do that so we could drive it around the workshop! We have some lovely side mounted Corbeau Sprints in GRP/Kevlar coming on Monday with 5 point Luke Harnesses! Drivers seat is being adjustable but passenger fixed. We also don't like the way the boot floor looks, so have ordered some acoustic carpet to cut to shape!

I shall post some more pictures once the seats have turned up and are being installed. Also have a set of Team dynamics Pro race 1.2s being made too!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ooo, It would be nice to have more threads like this Ben!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

You must be the only one who thinks so Matt :lol:

Seats and Harness's are here now. Had to have a couple of ally mounting plates made today as mounting them in a Clio isn't straight forward! I shall stick up some pictures of the mounting of them etc on Monday.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking very nice ben:thumb:. Hows the test going with momentum 99 ben? Who asked you to do the test was it tescos or Greenenergy ??


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah like that a lot, keep the updates coming


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work guy's, we definitely need more threads like this showing what company's like yourselves actually do when not doing the norm like your mapping etc.

Excellent stuff :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad you like it chaps. It is great doing stuff like this, means we can take bits of what we do to the race car and put it in someones pride and joy. 

More updates on Monday. :thumb: Has to be ready for a track day on Wednesday!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Looking very nice ben:thumb:. Hows the test going with momentum 99 ben? Who asked you to do the test was it tescos or Greenenergy ??


Thats not happening now I am afraid  Shame really as I would of got aload of free fuel while we done it :lol:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Love it, nice tidy install for the shift light.
Keep the updates coming. :thumb:
Simon


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Loving the thread! Love the way the shift light has been mounted, it looks sooo professional!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely work, as said - it would be nice to see exactly what companies like you offer over the norm :thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic work so far guys . Looking forward to your update on Monday .


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

As said, Mondays update!

Now you may think fitting bucket seats is easy, well it is pretty straight forward if you are using buckets seats that are not FIA approved. You just buy a frame to suit your car and bolt the seats to it. No such luck with FIA approve motorsport seats! FIA approved seats are tappered, they get wider at the front, so do not mount square like a "normal" bucket seat. Plus they are side mounted too, not base mounted.

You can weld brace bars in and mount the seats to these like our BTCC car, but it is not really ideal on a car like this due to the floor layout.

So we started out with these, which mount in the original seat frame holes.










This shows the drivers side with an adjuster (passenger is being fixed)










Normally you would mount a bucket seat straight to this, either with or with out an adjuster.

But as we are using FIA seats we can't. So we had to have these made from 6mm ally.










These were drilled to mount the seats side mounts too



















They then need mounting to the frame that mounts to the floor










Which ends up like this



















Tested and fitted all fine! Couldn't leave them all silver and shiney though! So painted them matt black










Now just for some teaser pics!




























 I shall put proper pictures up tomorrow as we finished off the fitting of the seats/hanrness's this afternoon. Also carpeted the boot floor too.

Had a fresh pair of shoes fitted too.










Also, there is this picture I forgot to put up from fitting the cage. Bolt in cages are not quite bolt in! You have to weld box sections in and then mount the cage to those. Here is a picture of the drivers box section.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oooh, I do like this :thumb: :thumb:

Very much looking like the same plan I had with the XR on the interior - strip out all the excess weight, ultra lightweight sidemounted FIA seats (you're right, it's not easy ), carpeted rear section where the rear seats were (I used acoustic carpet as well as it weighs nothing and is easily cut/formed to any contours). I stopped short of fitting a half cage though and just went for an OMP rear strut brace instead (I thought a cage a bit OTT on a concours car really)

Looking forward to how this one progresses, and looks great so far :thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic work , going to be really mean when finished.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant stuff mate


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic cars and work


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh tasty!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Pretty much done now :thumb:

















































































































































Car just has to come back to have the Team Dymanics Pro-Races fitted once they turn up :thumb:

Customer picked the Clio up tonight and he was very pleased with the outcome. :thumb:

p.s just to note we went with black carpet in the boot as the front carpet is all black and not grey like the wheel housing covers. Also before any eagle eyed people spot where the original front carpet where it meets the boot floor carpet. The reason it doesn't sit flat is due to the shape of it, it just will not sit flat! We brought this up with the customer and he is happy for us to trim the original carpet, so that is being done when it comes in to have the TD's fitted. Didn't want to go cutting his original carpet up till he had seen it and ok'd us doing it.

p.p.s I will update the thread again when it is sitting on its new wheels and we have finished of the carpet


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ow, one thing I forgot to mention which we found pretty annoying was that the cage came with some nasty looking, shiney bolts holding it together. As you can see in this picture. (not the best picture I know but only one I can find with the original bolts still in)










Stuck out like a sore thumb!

So we swapped all the bolts over to these!



















Much better :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very very nice end result, quality components and great attention to detail. 
Thank you for sharing the build.
Simon


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice looks spot on know.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Look awesome great bit of pro modding there guys :thumb:

Baz


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great! So track focused now, and I love the little details you've put into it, chancging the bolts etc, making a good job into a perfect job.


----------



## BIG4244 (Dec 7, 2008)

Damn that's some serious skill! Looks very well done from start to finish...And the bloke in a few of the photos is very good looking....&#55357;&#56841; haha it was a joy to do


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

The new Black bolts finish it off fantastically .


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

I like anything like that- great build!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks sweet!, bet those bits set him back a pretty penny!... what other damage did the tarmac ramp do other than 2 punctures?

are you doing any more updates on the Golf?? Ollie is a good signing, good luck this year!, I should be at Donington at least...


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking smart. How are you going to get round the new mot laws about not removing any airbags? Will you need to put the std wheel an seatbelt tensioners back on every year or do you have a sympathetic tester?


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a superb job!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

BIG4244 said:


> Damn that's some serious skill! Looks very well done from start to finish...And the bloke in a few of the photos is very good looking....&#55357;&#56841; haha it was a joy to do


:lol: Yes you are a very pretty boy Nick. :lol: and done an awesome job.



TurbochargedJJ said:


> looks sweet!, bet those bits set him back a pretty penny!... what other damage did the tarmac ramp do other than 2 punctures?
> 
> are you doing any more updates on the Golf?? Ollie is a good signing, good luck this year!, I should be at Donington at least...


Not cheap to do but definately worth it 

Unfortunately it damaged his nearly new coilovers, buckled two wheels, pulled the splitter off, obviously knocked the tracking out,

nothing to update on the Golf I am afraid and thanks very much.



Techgeek said:


> Looking smart. How are you going to get round the new mot laws about not removing any airbags? Will you need to put the std wheel an seatbelt tensioners back on every year or do you have a sympathetic tester?


:thumb: They only check for a light being on.......and it isn't


----------

